# Firefox 3.5 in deutsch?

## alex00

Habe jetzt auf Firefox 3.5 geupdatet. Gibt es den auch auf deutsch? Habe kein Sprachpacket gefunden.

----------

## 69719

Dann hast du wohl vergessen LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf zu setzen.

----------

## alex00

Habe ich schon...

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3  USE="alsa dbus java -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Trotzdem habe ich nur die englisceh Version.

----------

## alex00

Ok habe jetzt eine Sprachdatei von der Firefox seite installiert und jetzt geht es.

----------

## Josef.95

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe ich schon...
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3  USE="alsa dbus java -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
> ...

 

dann ist vermutlich deine locale konfiguration nicht ganz korrekt,

zeige doch bitte noch mal die Ausgabe von "locale" (als User)

(Denn normalerweise ist es nicht nötig im ff ein externes Srachpaket nachzuinstallieren)

/edit:

poste am besten auch deine "/etc/env.d/02locale" (Falls vorhanden)Last edited by Josef.95 on Sat Oct 10, 2009 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

```

 locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

```

[/quote]

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., das schaut eigentlich korrekt aus...

AFAIK orientiert sich ff an der "LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8" 

Sorry, dann hab ich zZt keine weitere Idee mehr...

PS:

LC_ALL= sollte man eigentlich nicht setzen!

da kannst du ziemliche Probleme beim Update von perl bekommen...

/edit: so steht es auch in der Gentoo Doku beschrieben  *Quote:*   

> Warnung: Vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL wird energisch abgeraten, da diese Variable später nicht einfach überschrieben werden kann. Bitte benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es niemals in einer Startdatei.

 Quelle: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr wie 

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

setzen.

MfG

----------

## 69719

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., das schaut eigentlich korrekt aus...
> 
> AFAIK orientiert sich ff an der "LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8" 
> 
> Sorry, dann hab ich zZt keine weitere Idee mehr...
> ...

 

Dem kann ich wiedersprechen, hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme und LC_ALL ist als einzigstes auf de_DE gesetzt.

----------

